# Steak...the way I like it



## Gary O' (Jan 9, 2018)

The following is strictly my opine
All adamant ‘points’ are moot for anyone else
But me
It’s just how I must have it
For me


steak
beef....steak

there is no mystery to grilling a steak to perfection

but

there are folks who seem to think they are some kinda beef gurus
youtube is full of ‘em
my lovely lady showed me one
the guy literally was having a relationship with his choice of several cuts of meat
rubbing
sprinkling
more rubbing
seasoning with various herbs and spices
rubbing
fondling
caressing 
by the thyme he was done, I doubt there was any beef flavour left
I sincerely believe folks that do this actually dislike the taste of meat

Here’s the deal
It’s beef
Beef
Needs nothing more than salt
Salt brings out the taste
Of beef
Keep all that other goop off MY steak
Rosemary
Oregano
Thyme
Tarragon
Put that pungent repugnant veggie munching yuppie crud on sumpm that needs it

Want a perfect beef steak for you and yer lady?
Go to yer favorite store
Pick out a thick T-bone or ribeye
New York strip if you can afford it
Fire up the grill
Hot
Salt yer steaks to choice
Slap ‘em on that hot grill
Don’t go away, but don’t hang over the grill, worrying
It’s beef
Adult food
It’ll take care of itself 
Open the hood only after considering grabbing the garden hose
Turn ‘em over
Give it ten minutes
Turn the grill down to something a bit more than warm
Stick a fork in it
Slice open the center
Pink?
Like pink?
It’s done

Don’t like pink?

Give it another ten minutes

Better have that salad and tater ready
You can thank me later

It’s time to eat






Keep a fire


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2018)

I prefer charcoal..After the steak is on e grill, I cut up 1 or 2 onions and place everything scraps and sliced onions on the hot coals and close the hook!! The smoked steak is great!!!!!!!! I do the same with burgers...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2018)

Perfect, Gary. 

Handy chart, Ken.

Thanks, both


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 9, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I prefer charcoal..



I know, I know
You are so so right

Living in a cabin off grid, I sorta choose which to fiddle with
Our propane (pro pain) BBQ is our oven and sometimes water heater too

But, no argument there, nosir

Keep a fire


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2018)

You guys are lucky to be able to grill your steaks!!!

I pan fry mine in a dry screaming hot cast iron skillet, three minutes on each side, one last flip and a three minute rest in the pan off the heat.

It works fine but it just isn't the same as cooking over hot coals.

One little gripe about modern T bone steaks.  What happened to the tail on the T bone steak?  Year ago when I ate dinner in a steakhouse I would usually be full by the time I finished the salad, baked potato, vegetable and two or three nice bites of crispy fat and meat from that tasty little tail.  The steak itself usually went home in a doggy bag!


----------



## IKE (Jan 9, 2018)

I'd rather have a good steak than......never mind. 

I like mine the best when cooked outside on the charcoal grill but when it gets cold out mama fixes them inside in the broiler and they're still damn good......a nice thick cut T-bone or Porterhouse is my favorite.

I don't like a steak so rare that it squirts blood like a geyser when you stick a fork in it nor do I want it burnt to a crisp......I like just a fine line of pink left in mine.

We like ours lightly sprinkled with just Cavenders seasoning.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 13, 2018)

Tip: IMO the best steak is not put on the fire until it has had a chance to come up to room temp.  I generally pull them out of the fridg about 3 hours before cooking, put them on a dinner plate and cover with plastic wrap. When broiled to your perfection, pull off the fire and cover them with aluminum foil for 5 minutes. That waiting time will keep the juices where they belong, in the steak. 
For a 3/4 inch thick steak, 2.5 minutes /side is just right for medium rare. 
I was once chef in a steak house and the owner told the waiters to never accept an order for a well done steak.
If you have a good relationship with a REAL butcher, tell him you want meat that has been aged 21 days. Heaven on a sizzling platter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Heaven on a sizzling platter.


Great
hungry now

Sounds like a very good way to prepare a steak

turns out
it's rather difficult to ruin good meat (I've proven this)
but
if one works at it....

favorite cut?

mine's NY strip


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2018)

A chef taught me grilling steak on a grill.

You want the fire hot but you don't want the steak to catch on fire from the dripping fats.

To check on the steak.

You press the tongs onto the meat.

If they go in deep thats rare.

If they go in medium that's medium

And if they bounce back that's well done.

I get a kick at the guys at the golf course cooking their steaks.

They let them burn and then they take them off put them on a plate and then come back with the steak still rare.

My friends always got me to cook the steaks.  They sat down and relaxed while I did the honors.  Never disappointed.

Prime rib steaks are what was on the menu most nights.


I got them to cut them not too thick.  

It was a charcoal grill fired by propane.  A very nice heat to cook on.  There was always one spot that was just right.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2018)

I like Gary O's comments.

All that fancy stuff is for the birds.

When you get right down to it.

You are cooking meat. * Caveman style.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2018)

Boneless ribeye (heavily marbled), medium rare, charcoal grilled....my husband makes them perfectly, flavor locked in, seared on the outside and tender and juicy on the inside.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> To check on the steak.
> 
> You press the tongs onto the meat.
> 
> ...



I gotta try this


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Boneless ribeye (heavily marbled)



I've been picking out some nice rib eyes of late, bone in

I enjoy gnawing


----------



## Traveler (Jan 13, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Boneless ribeye (heavily marbled), medium rare, charcoal grilled....my husband makes them perfectly, flavor locked in, seared on the outside and tender and juicy on the inside.




Bingo !  That's the only steak for me.  A New York Strip is Ok, but I prefer the fat and juiciness of a Rib-Eye.  When I was cooking professionally, a Filet Mignon was popular with the ladies BUT they missed out on the great flavor.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 13, 2018)

Many, many years ago there was a famous steakhouse in Texas that would give you your meal for *free*, PROVIDED you could finish a green salad, a *3 pound* N.Y. Strip, a LARGE baked potato with all the trimmin's , AND the largest piece of apple pie you ever saw. One heck of a lot of big guys tried. 99% failed. But if you could finish it all, they took your picture and put it up on the Wall of Fame. If I remember correctly you had to finish that meal in 1 hour. 
I've long since forgotten the name of that place.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2018)

Traveler said:


> if you could finish it all, they took your picture and put it up on the Wall of Fame.



That
is a lota food

wunner if they used those pics in their obits


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 14, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Many, many years ago there was a famous steakhouse in Texas that would give you your meal for *free*, PROVIDED you could finish a green salad, a *3 pound* N.Y. Strip, a LARGE baked potato with all the trimmin's , AND the largest piece of apple pie you ever saw. One heck of a lot of big guys tried. 99% failed. But if you could finish it all, they took your picture and put it up on the Wall of Fame. If I remember correctly you had to finish that meal in 1 hour.
> I've long since forgotten the name of that place.



You may be thinking of The Big Texan in Amarillo.   https://www.bigtexan.com/72oz-steak-rules/    They don't say what cut the steak is, but it's 4.5 pounds.   (And no apple pie.)   According to their website list, over 9500 people have done it since 1965.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 14, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> You may be thinking of The Big Texan in Amarillo.   https://www.bigtexan.com/72oz-steak-rules/    They don't say what cut the steak is, but it's 4.5 pounds.   (And no apple pie.)   According to their website list, over 9500 people have done it since 1965.



That might be the one. I was there sometime in 1963. I have forgotten the name.


----------



## oldman (Jan 15, 2018)

Filet Mignon with Hollandaise Sauce is my choice. Ribeyes do have more flavor, but they are also very high in fat content. I know, most people that eat ribeyes do not care or worry about the fat content. They just want the flavor, which is very good. Same goes for T-bone and prime rib. Sirloin would be my second choice. I like going into a chop house and selecting my steak from the case. It's still a crap shoot if I'm going to get a tasty steak, but it's fun to do.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I like Gary O's comments.
> 
> All that fancy stuff is for the birds.
> 
> ...



I agree!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't want my steak eating my salad!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 15, 2018)

Medium rare ribeye.  Salt and pepper only, thank you.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 15, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I don't want my steak eating my salad!!



Now *THAT'S* funny


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Medium rare ribeye.  Salt and pepper only, thank you.



For me that's caveman style.  I like some pink in the middle but not all the way.  That steak is rare.  The cut is too thick.

Everyone has their own preference of course.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 15, 2018)

I think this is what rare looks like, shiny in the middle... (A little too much for me)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Jan 15, 2018)

Meanderer said:


>



Heh, back in my office days a gal came to work with a cow suit on, much like the one in that toon, for the Halloween contest.
In conversation, she mentioned when in the comfort of her own home, she turned it inside out...
That ol' gal was a hoot


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 15, 2018)

No red meat for us.....


----------



## IKE (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2018)

My grilling days were confined to burgers and dogs.  The occasional steaks, were eaten out.  I like mine medium well.  I have always been intimidated by steaks, lobster and wine when eating out.  I could grill a good steak.... but it might take awhile.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 15, 2018)

gary-o those steaks look delishous---how do you spell delisious


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 15, 2018)

twinkles said:


> gary-o those steaks look delishous---how do you spell delisious


I'm sure there's various ways
but pronounshing ishz much more difficult when shteaksh are shizzling on the grill







WOOF!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2018)

Nothing tastes better than crusty fat from meat.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 15, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Nothing tastes better than crusty fat from meat.



unfortunately, yes

pie crust is a somewhat close second

an ancient lady from another site has a by line that goes;
_
'Everything will kill you, so pick one you'll enjoy'

_
...or something like that

My lady leans t'ward veganism 

started eating raw

the lawn looked more attractive than what was on the table
...or in the fridge

I took to stopping at the 7-11 on the way home to load up on the greazy things on those rollers

told her I was fasting

I'm down to one steak a week
It's my Sabbath celebration


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 16, 2018)

Feeling poetic today so all I can add is

Steak is great


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 16, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Feeling poetic today so all I can add is
> 
> Steak is great



A roast of beef is no slouch either.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 16, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> A roast of beef is no slouch either.




Can't compare

Both so wonderfully different


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 16, 2018)

Right different.  Prepared with all kinds of nice goodies like veggies, turnips, mashed potatoes, popovers, and a piece of apple pie with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2018)

Roast beef was my first intro to the actuality aroma could be tasted

And after dining on a succession of ill prepared steaks, thought it to be my first choice

But
After learning a bit
It’s steak for me

Still, the failing of steak and triumph of roast, is in the enhancement of the rest of the meal, down to the sopping of a good roll

To me, steak should not be dallied with
Whereas roast, roast can easily become stew


----------

